# Bread supplies were running low



## Boatboy24 (Apr 6, 2020)

So I jumped into action this morning, allowing us to be prepared for lunch.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 6, 2020)

That looks really really good. A friend recently shared a buttermilk bread recipe that I tried, was simple for an amateur, and it tasted great. 





I'm not m of a baker but I think I need to start a loaf today. It also turns into a great cinnamon raisin walnut bread that makes awesome french toast

Mike


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 6, 2020)

That crumb looks quite delicious and the crust looks perfect. Gotta say that I have not bought bread in I don't remember how long. My wife and I love to bake bread.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 6, 2020)

Kraffty said:


> That looks really really good. A friend recently shared a buttermilk bread recipe that I tried, was simple for an amateur, and it tasted great.
> 
> I'm not m of a baker but I think I need to start a loaf today. It also turns into a great cinnamon raisin walnut bread that makes awesome french toast
> 
> Mike



I highly recommend Ken Forkish's book "Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast". Just noticed the Kindle version is only five bucks right now on Amazon. No sandwich breads in his book, but this loaf was made with this recipe: Simply Sandwich Bread (Recipe + Video) | Sally's Baking Addiction


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 6, 2020)

I look at posts like this and see the good out of sheltering at home. Do we normally rush too fast to enjoy life, , , or a grand kid showing off their paper cutting skill, , , yes on FaceTime.


Boatboy24 said:


> So I jumped into action this morning, allowing us to be prepared for lunch.View attachment 59880


yumm, , our last home bread was trying my mom’s Christmas stolen.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 6, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I highly recommend Ken Forkish's book "Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast". Just noticed the Kindle version is only five bucks right now on Amazon.



Thanks for that info. Kindle version purchased!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 20, 2020)

care to post the recipies?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2020)

JohnT said:


> care to post the recipies?



Sandwich bread:








Simply Sandwich Bread (Recipe + Video) - Sally's Baking Addiction


With step pictures, full video tutorial, and plenty of helpful tips, learn how to make the best white sandwich bread using 7 easy ingredients.



sallysbakingaddiction.com


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 20, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> Sandwich bread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim, there is a commercial bakery across from my office. They have a small retail counter. Pretty good bread and cheaper than the grocery store. Although it seems you are having fun making it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> Jim, there is a commercial bakery across from my office. They have a small retail counter. Pretty good bread and cheaper than the grocery store. Although it seems you are having fun making it.



I've seen the signs - "Firehouse Bakery", or something like that? I've been tempted to drop in.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 20, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've seen the signs - "Firehouse Bakery", or something like that? I've been tempted to drop in.



It's Firehook but yes that's the one.


----------



## akron (Apr 21, 2020)

This CV issue and being home more has gotten me back into bread making...specifically sourdough because of the simplicity of it and the results which are outstanding.


----------



## 1d10t (Apr 21, 2020)

Today the bread isle was over flowing but there wasn't much flour. People got this figured out.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 21, 2020)

1d10t said:


> Today the bread isle was over flowing but there wasn't much flour. People got this figured out.



I just returned from the store and it was the same story here. Interestingly, very little cake mix too.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 21, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I just returned from the store and it was the same story here. Interestingly, very little cake mix too.


Same here, though I'm starting to see some all purpose flour and whole wheat flour. My brother has decided during his stay at home (I think he's going on 6 weeks now) to try to perfect pizza making. He's invested in many different Italian tomato products and high gluten flours, which are usually great for making bread (I think the King Arthur Bread flour that I can't find now has a 12.6% gluten content, so not quite high gluten but pretty good). He has an order of three different high gluten flour products coming from this site he found. He hopes to find a favorite from the 5 lbs he ordered of each, then order a 25 lb sack. I'm hoping he doesn't like one of them as well as the others and gives me the remainder he didn't use. 

Here's a link: Pennsylvania Macaroni Company


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 21, 2020)

You're right, @ceeaton. The King Arthur Bread Flour makes pretty good pizza dough.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes, I love the King Arthur for pizza dough, especially if you let it hang out in the fridge overnight (or even several nights), the flavor is incredible.

Darn, I just placed an order from PMC and shipping is exorbitant. I used to complain about the FedEx ground costs for a wine kit from Ohio, can't complain anymore. A $25 order, albeit about nine pounds of stuff, cost $21. They did have an interesting GF pizza flour option which I ordered. 2 lbs of the flour was over $8, but I'm used to paying a premium for GF products. If it's good it will be worth it and should be able to make a few crusts out of it (his tend to be smaller since he's gotta watch his carbs as a T1D). Also ordered some expresso and anchovies, just not letting the better half know about those quite yet.


----------



## bstnh1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Want to make some excellent pizza dough? Check out Caputo TIPO 00 (Double zero) flour. It's used worldwide for making pizza dough. I have a bag of it, but have not used it yet.


----------



## ZebraB (Apr 22, 2020)

When I first started making Pizza, I bought some Caputo 00 flour. Then I read somewhere that Bread flour is better if you are cooking in an oven. However, if you have a Pizza oven then the 00 flour is better. Something about the oven not getting hot enough to provide desired structure. I switched to regular bread flour and I do think my pizza crust structure is better, but it could also be getting the process of making dough has improved.










Make Sure You're Using the Right Flour for Your Pizza Dough


Choose the best flour to use when making your own pizza dough at home. Learn how gluten content in flour affects the way the pizza dough behaves.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 22, 2020)

The large Mormon population here wiped out the baking aisle from the start (6 weeks ago) and it remains that way still to this day. Luckily they have not figured out my secret supply. Frozen aisle. I couldn't make a better loaf from scratch if I tried (and I have tried).


----------



## malfrune (Apr 23, 2020)

ZebraB said:


> When I first started making Pizza, I bought some Caputo 00 flour. Then I read somewhere that Bread flour is better if you are cooking in an oven. However, if you have a Pizza oven then the 00 flour is better. Something about the oven not getting hot enough to provide desired structure. I switched to regular bread flour and I do think my pizza crust structure is better, but it could also be getting the process of making dough has improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I remember right from working at a pizza place in highschool those ovens ran around 450 degrees,. Conveyer took about 5-6 minutes to run through. Don't know if a modern convection oven would be able to recreate it or not.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2020)

malfrune said:


> If I remember right from working at a pizza place in highschool those ovens ran around 450 degrees,. Conveyer took about 5-6 minutes to run through. Don't know if a modern convection oven would be able to recreate it or not.



Who could resist an article entitled "Pizza Physics"? Not me! Pizza Physics: Why Brick Ovens Bake The Perfect Italian-Style Pie


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 23, 2020)

When I bake pizza at home I set the oven to 500 and then when I place the pizza in the oven I reduce the temperature to 450, but it still takes at least 10 minutes to get it to the color and appearance we like.


----------



## Doug’s wines (Apr 23, 2020)

Big green egg makes a great pizza oven.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a Kettle Pizza that I use with my Performer. Though I have to admit, I probably do pizza in the oven about 50% of the time. Set oven to 550 (as high as it'll go) and let it and a pizza stone warm up for at least 30 minutes. Results are pretty darn good, though I'd love to get a wood fired oven outside.


----------



## vineyarddog (Apr 23, 2020)

I use an Ooni for pizza. Works great and is easy to stow away when not in use. It uses wood pellets. (Not affiliated)

www.ooni.com


----------



## 1d10t (Apr 23, 2020)

Dry yeast flew off shelves during coronavirus pantry stocking. Here's when you can buy it again


Why is there a yeast shortage? Call it the great American bake-off. From pizza to sourdough, the COVID-19 pandemic has turned Americans into bakers.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 24, 2020)

Got my flour from PMC. Will attempt to make a regular and a gluten free crust for Sunday dinner.


----------



## ZebraB (Apr 26, 2020)

I saw this on the news last night. If you live north of Seattle and want a 50lb bag of flour, then your in luck. This company typically sells to bakeries but now are selling to the public for pick up at thier location Monday - Friday.

The news stated that they might try to have smaller bags available for the public in the future, but for now it is just 50lb bags. Likely depending upon demand.

11829 Water Tank Road, Burlington, WA 98233








Cairnspring Mills







www.cairnspring.com


----------

